# Looking for a DAX formula for the calendar table. "CURRENT WEEK"



## shophoney (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi I would like to build a slicer that will pull out the current week. (starting monday).

Can someone help with creating a formula to pull out the current week. Thanks


----------



## masterelaichi (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi,

I am not really sure how to go about this myself, but I am thinking you probably require a custom column in your Calendar Table which extracts the week number - WeekNum(Dates[Date], <1/2>). The second part in the code, 1/2, specifies the beginning of the week


----------



## masterelaichi (Oct 5, 2017)

Try this in the Query Editor =Date.IsInCurrentWeek(). A quick google search led me to this link

https://community.powerbi.com/t5/Desktop/Display-this-week-amp-this-month-data/m-p/11207#M2459


----------

